

Track Twitter users using Google Analytics - paulca
http://www.contrast.ie/blog/no-identity-left-behind/

======
diN0bot
neat.

~~~
diN0bot
"As of a few hours ago, it appears Twitter have changed their API
authentication system to block this. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted…
We’ll let you know here if there’s any update."

less neat.

